# Don't mess your feet up wearin' tight rubber boots!



## GAJoe (May 2, 2012)

I fell in love with my LaCross rubber boots for hunting. I could walk through a wet bottom and not think twice. I crossed a shallow river many times coyote hunting to keep 'em from windin' me.

Now for the bad part. They were a little snug. after a year  some days the ball of my foot would start burnin' like it had a coal of fire in it. Then my third and fourth toes went numb. Went to the foot doc' and found out i've developed "Morton's foot" or "Morton's Neuroma".
http://www.posetech.com/training/archives/000290.html
Let me tell you it hurts! And there isn't a treatment that's  a sure thing. Some people end up with worse pain.

Anyone know where I can get "wide" rubber boots?


----------



## Oldstick (May 8, 2012)

Have a pair of the Lacrosse "snake proof" rubber boots.  That's for sure, they sure aren't ideal for walking a lot in.  I feel like I would probably wind up crippled if I had to walk in them for a day.


----------



## swamp (May 13, 2012)

*Lacrosse*



Oldstick said:


> Have a pair of the Lacrosse "snake proof" rubber boots.  That's for sure, they sure aren't ideal for walking a lot in.  I feel like I would probably wind up crippled if I had to walk in them for a day.



I tried those snake boots and my ankles dang near lost circulation!  I heard lacrosse has good boots but that ankle technology sucks! I would get mucks they are not tight on the ankles and dont slip off!


----------

